# Funcionamiento de un capacitor (1F) en una etapa de potencia para stereo de auto



## electritico (Dic 20, 2008)

Hola Amigos

Necesito vuestra ayuda con este tema. 

Entiendo masomenos que al conectar un capacitor en la entrada de tension de una etapa donde va acoplado un subwoofer pues este ayuda a subministrar de manera rapida la corriente que demanda un sub ante las variaciones bruscas de frecuencia del sonido, pero tengo varias inquietudes que son:

1- Porque hay que precargar el capacitor antes de conectarlo a la etapa?

2- Porque 1 Faradio, 1,5 , 2 o de mas rango.

Gracias, cuando me acuerde de las otras las pondre por aca, porq se me han olvidado


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2008)

electritico dijo:
			
		

> 1- Porque hay que precargar el capacitor antes de conectarlo a la etapa?


Si no "Pre-cargas" el capacitor, el consumo durante el proceso de carga podría quemar el fusible que alimenta al equipo.
El capacitor totalmente descargado se comporta como un cortocircuito, por eso se limita la corriente de carga a valores seguros



> 2- Porque 1 Faradio, 1,5 , 2 o de mas rango.


A mas grande mejor (Mayor reserva de energía), pero también a mas grande mas caro $$$$


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 20, 2008)

Pero el capacitor es un como un parche, no siempre hace falta.


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 24, 2008)

es un parche falta de baterias y a picos sin comprimir .


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 25, 2008)

por que hay gente que dice que dura mas la bateria teniendo un capacitor? Como se les puede explicar de manera facil de que no es asi?


----------



## Rick-10 (Dic 25, 2008)

Lo que pasa es que la bateria se deteriora mas cuando se le exige demasiada corriente, nada mas que por eso se usan los capacitores. Al decir que la bateria dura mas, no se refiere al tiempo de carga de la bateria, sino de su vida util.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 26, 2008)

coincido con vos, el tema es que algunos chantas en mercadolibre lo presentan como una alternativa para que no se descargue la bateria(encima a un precio elevado) por eso preguntaba de un link o algo donde se explique eso para que se informen


----------



## electritico (Ene 11, 2009)

Gracias, como llevo rato fuera de electronica pues se me han olvidado muchas cosas. 

Para una explicacion estaria bien si yo digo que: En cuestiones electricas el capacitor se utiliza como proteccion ante demandas altas de corriente, donde por su diseño al poder cargarce y descargarce en tan poco tiempo el amplificador tomara la corriente que demanda un subwoofer de este y no directamente de la bateria, por lo que no causara tanto daño y no le reducira vida a la bateria.

Ahora bien no se si alguno de ustedes tiene el conocimiento para que tambien me evacue la duda, no es cierto que cuando un automovil esta encendido es el alternador el que esta alimentando todo el sistema electrico del vehiculo y no la bateria, la bateria alimenta el sistema electrico del vehiculo cuando este se encuentra apagado.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 11, 2009)

"por lo que no causara tanto daño y no le reducira vida a la bateria"
Un pico de corriente no le hace daño... lo que hace el cap es evitar deformaciones en la salida de audio de un amplificador debido a las variaciones de tension.Por experiencia te puedo asegurar que si la instalacion esta bien hecha se puede evitar el uso del capacitor.

"no es cierto que cuando un automovil esta encendido es el alternador el que esta alimentando todo el sistema electrico del vehiculo y no la bateria, la bateria alimenta el sistema electrico del vehiculo cuando este se encuentra apagado"
Exactamente, cuando el auto està en marcha es el alternador el que carga la bateria y alimenta todos los componentes electricos del vehiculo.Generalmente la tension de la bateria con el motor al ralenti debe estar entre los 13.8V y los 14,2V... aunque en car audio a veces se modifica el regulador para lograr tensiones mas altas y lograr mayor potencia (son los preparados para presion sonora o SPL)


----------



## electritico (Ene 11, 2009)

Creo no me has comprendido, yo no hablo a la salida de un amplificador, sino a la entrada de tension, estoy hablando del capacitor que se utiliza cuando hay un amplificador alimentando uno o mas subwoofers (bajos), no hablo de filtrar ruido de una señal de audio, sino de evitar que haya mucha variacion de corriente en el auto, mira que yo tengo un amplificador de 380rms alimentando un bajo (subwoofer) de 380rms doble bobina y si ajusto el volumen a mas de 30 me fluctua toda la corriente del auto, yo no tengo capacitor, se nota mas de noche cuando ando las luces encendidas, porque cuando el bajo reproduce las freq bajas hace a la planta consumir mas corriente.

Asi como aparece en la imagen


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 11, 2009)

he visto en algunas instalaciones de audiocar que el capacirot se pone en serie con el amplificador de potencia... pero en serie? realmente funciona de igual manera ponerlo en serie.

Saludos

Tacatomon


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> he visto en algunas instalaciones de audiocar que el capacirot se pone en serie con el amplificador de potencia...


Viste mal
Si lo pones en serie no deja pasar la corriente continua y entonces tu amplificador no funciona.
Se conecta en paralelo, lo más cerca posible (fisicamente) al amplificador y con los cables mas gruesos que se pueda.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 11, 2009)

seguramente si, de otra manera no tendria un porque el capacitor en el circuito.
Gracias Fogonazo por la aclaracion.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 11, 2009)

Si te entendi, pero te quize explicar que si tenes bajadas de tension en la entrada del amplificador esto se ve como una distorsion de la onda en la salida.Generalmente se usa un faradio cada 1000w de potencia (RMS jeje), es obvio que a mayor capacidad mejor... pero sale platita 

Mira que bonitos estan estos: http://www.batcap.net/SuperCap100.html

Despues vi por ahi una combinacion de bateria y capacitor todo junto pero no se que pasarà cuando la bateria llega al fin de su vida util


----------



## electritico (Ene 11, 2009)

mm Entonces el cap se usa para estabilizar la corriente de entrada en el amplificador y asi no generar una señal de audio distorcionada.

Ahora bien Fernandoae, tu hablas te de que si la instalacion estaba bien hecha no haria falta el capacitor, podrias explicarme como se puede hacer.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 11, 2009)

Esto lo saque de otro foro:
"lo del capacitor es relativo te comento que hace poco hubo un curso de capacitación sobre nuevas tecnologias y car audio del grupo kenwood peru (a donde asistimos con mis tecnicos para estar al dia) y el experto q vino del extranjero nos comento que los capacitores es un tema netamente estetico y q el con la experiencia en distintos concursos de car audio profesional q participa no los usa o no lo ve necesario . si tienes mas dudas al respecto o quieres indagar o consultar directamente a el (rafael chung) te doy la pagina de consultas (foros) donde puedes consultar on line .

http://www.telewatt.com.pe/foro/   "

Cuando digo bien hecha me refiero a que los cables son de la seccion adecuada, Las baterias son de buena calidad, de ciclo profundo etc...
Y a ser posible conviene tener las baterias cerca de los amplificador para que los cables sean cortos y no halla una caida de tension considerable.


----------



## electritico (Ene 14, 2009)

Muchas gracias Fernando ya ingrese al foro y por medio de ese encontre otro foro donde tiene un mundo de información de audio en veiculos.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 15, 2009)

Si queres aca hay algo de información sobre car audio (un poco basico pero util para el que recien empieza), igual si necesitas información o que te ayude en algo pedime... yo me dedico a esto y me gusta mucho ayudar jeje...


Edit 1: Aca està el link jeje http://www.bcae1.com/


----------



## joxele (Abr 2, 2009)

no os fieis mucho sobre la capacidad de esos condensadores, ya que un concensador de un faradio sera del tamaño de coche mas o menos, yo los e llegado a ver que pone que son asta de 40 faradios en ebay, pero ese dato es totalmente falso.


----------



## Rick-10 (Abr 2, 2009)

"Joxele", te ecuentras completamente equivocado! Yo tambien creía eso pero es completamente falso! Un condensador de un faradio ni siquiera es mas grande que una botella de gaseosa de 2L. Tambien he visto un capacitor de 35F cuyo tamaño es parecido al de una bateria de gel 12/12Ah.   

Todo lo mencionado anteriormente se trata de condensadores "comunes"

Pero, si creias que eso era demasiado, espera a ver esto. 

ULTRACONDENSADORES
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condensador_de_alta_capacidad
http://www.maxwell.com/ultracapacitors/products/index.asp

Saca tus conclusiones..


----------



## joxele (Abr 2, 2009)

En ese caso perdon por mi comentario no avia escuchado nunca sobre estos condensadores


----------



## biker2k3 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hola yo tampoco sabia de esto pero me lo encontre buscando otra cosa ajaja, resulta que le puse una luz de xenon a mi moto 110, la luz es de 35w solo tiene un pico que consume mas cuando la prendes y despues se queda en 35w y es de 12v, el tema es que si la conecto directo a la bateria esta no dura mucho, imaginense que la bateria debe estar cargandose a 500ma como mucho y el farol esta consumiendo 2.9A, entonces se me ocurrio conectar la bateria y el alternador para que trabajen en paralelo con diodos obviamente para que no interfieran entre si, entonces al alternador tengo que ponerle un puente de diodos y un capacitor bastante grande masomenos de 0.2 Faradios  segun la simulacion que hice en livewire me estabiliza bastantee la tension, ahora nose ni si se consiguen ni si mi circuito podra funcionar o si el precio e smuy elevado


----------



## mcrven (Sep 10, 2009)

Saben, hace ya unos 15 años, revisando un VHS de Sony que perdía la fecha, me encontré con que no había batería para el backup, sino un capacitor de 0,47 F / 5V, con un diámetro de unos 2 cm y alto de 1 cm aprox.
Como no pude consegur uno de remplazo pues, ni modo, hubo que sustituirlo por una pila tipo CR.-

Ahora, solo piensen cual es la capacidad relativa de una batería de auto.

Saludos:


----------



## biker2k3 (Sep 11, 2009)

mcrven dijo:


> Saben, hace ya unos 15 años, revisando un VHS de Sony que perdía la fecha, me encontré con que no había batería para el backup, sino un capacitor de 0,47 F / 5V, con un diámetro de unos 2 cm y alto de 1 cm aprox.
> Como no pude consegur uno de remplazo pues, ni modo, hubo que sustituirlo por una pila tipo CR.-
> 
> Ahora, solo piensen cual es la capacidad relativa de una batería de auto.
> ...




Sin ofender creo que eso no tiene mucho que ver con el tema


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 11, 2009)

joxele dijo:


> no os fieis mucho sobre la capacidad de esos condensadores, ya que un concensador de un faradio sera del tamaño de coche mas o menos, yo los e llegado a ver que pone que son asta de 40 faradios en ebay, pero ese dato es totalmente falso.



Es que el tamaño depende también de la tensión... Estos de los que hablan en el post son de 1F pero menos de 20 V... Si fueran de 1F y 500V sí serían como un auto... Se entiende?

*Rick-20* , muy interesantes los links... 
MC Series	650F - 3,000F       Si tengo corte de luz el amplificador sigue funcionando hasta que vuelva????    (si si, ya sé, son de 2,7 volt... pero... )


Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------

